# [By Demand] January 2005 Digit DVD / CD



## Raaabo (Nov 18, 2004)

What do you want to see on the January 2005 Digit DVD? What will make your new year truly Happy?

We've started the January 2005 DVD already, so post all requests here.

Please do not start new threads regarding feedback or requests for the DVD / CD. This thread will be open until December 5th only, so hurry with your demands!

Raaabo


----------



## ujjwal (Nov 18, 2004)

The collection of wallpapers & animations from www.digitalblasphemy.com (if possible)


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 18, 2004)

I'd like to have Debian packages of GNOME 2.8 ... plus GTK themes (especially Mac) of GNOME from freshmeat.net
this wont take more than 200 MB ... i dunno its size actually


----------



## klinux (Nov 18, 2004)

@GNU -  Are there free online books , pdfs etc for linux and other open source stuff for novice and advanced users  . if so give the link here . there was an interesting interview video of RMS in LFY . if u have any links of these and more videos pls post it on this thread so that digit can give them by jan . 

 as for jan issue to have a linux themed cd and supplementary issue if possible .  " 2005 Year of Linux " kinda stuff . 

plus updates for most "freeware" utilities like virtual dub , flaskmpeg etc , which most users have already . u can include plugins , addons . and more


----------



## Bomb (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice themes for GNU Linux(Lots of them) + Mandrake 10 All three ISO's


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 18, 2004)

What about giving a free DVD rom in the issue of JANUARY insted of DVD/CD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 18, 2004)

@klinux, yes there are a lot of free ebooks available from the internet... I especially like the docs available from Linux Documentation Project. 

As for that interview video of RMS, actually it was shot by us when he came to TIFR last year only. We have also produced/compiled * FreeDoc CD*. that is distributed by FSF - India .... Its a 300MB CD that contains all the Free Documentation (free as in beer and free speech) available from TLDP and other sites...

Raaabo, i can send the Freedoc CD to you if you want to have a look at it. We could work towards making the Jan issue a Linux special issue.... complete with lotsa themes and distributions... and featuring all the Free/Open Source alternatives available... I can help digit team with this...


----------



## sreevirus (Nov 18, 2004)

how abt fc3 or suse 9.3 live-on-dvd or gentoo 2004.3


----------



## harmik (Nov 18, 2004)

how about some cool and large freeware games from www.gamehippo.com
its a pretty cool site 
and lots of windows themes and wallpapers, screensacers etc.


----------



## QuickFire (Nov 18, 2004)

yep.. latest Mandrake linux ISOs...
if not already included with Dec 2004 

and HL2 Demo (if available).


----------



## Prashray (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes, HL2 demo would be gr8 if available.


----------



## pradipudhaya (Nov 18, 2004)

Well Office 2003 Sp2 and guys please have a look at this website www.winsoftmagic.com It is a great tool for compressing inages into the sizes you want. Well thats all for now.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 18, 2004)

One more vote for FC3 ...

And PLEASE get us Knoppix latest version ...


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 19, 2004)

there should be a separate thread for *what not to be included *..    

To start with I dont want that Ragnarok CD again to make its ugly appearance even inside the DVD ROM


----------



## ultima (Nov 19, 2004)

Please include latest free versions of Anit-virus (Like AVG), personal firewall, adware/apyware removers and the latest virus definitions and updates of anti-virus softwares  8)


----------



## ultima (Nov 19, 2004)

Please try to include the demo of "Chrome" game "*chromethegame.com 

Its FPS high graphic game. surely worth trying.


----------



## Bomb (Nov 19, 2004)

FC3 comes in 5 CD's ? Correct me if i am wrong . How will they give all 5  ISO's ? Or a special separate DVD of Linux for JAN 2005 ?


----------



## neo_anderson (Nov 19, 2004)

Bloodrayne 2 DEMO with an exclusive demo-only level : *www.bloodrayne2.com/files/demo/BR2Demo.zip


----------



## nixcraft (Nov 19, 2004)

Here I go

Latest linux kernel
Latest selinux patch
MDK 10 3 ISO  one more vote 
You did give us FreeBSD but what about ports? Can’t you get those ports? Freebsd.org/ports


----------



## sms_solver (Nov 20, 2004)

It is good for me if u give all wallpapers of actress,actors and movies from
*indiafm.com*. WP provided by indiafm are of high quality.

This way I will have one good reason to buy Digit!  

If this is not possible then, i would like to see these items

-> Beautiful Opera7 skins
-> WindowsXP themes, StyleXP themes..
-> PDFs of old SKOAR, PDFs of yrs old CHIP Specials like VC++ and others


----------



## Prashray (Nov 20, 2004)

Also some good Winamp and WMP skins.


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 20, 2004)

Emmm some good softwares such like STUDIO MX....
What about lightwave???  can u give that?????????????


----------



## ycr007 (Nov 20, 2004)

How abt Firefox 1.0, NFS UG 2 Demo, Some Macromedia webpage-creation tools etc etc


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2004)

i want to see

1. firefox 1.0
2. animation shop 3.11 by jasc
3. linux distro : red hat

*if possible some movies , like what u gave in dec'03( ice age)*


----------



## Prashray (Nov 20, 2004)

I hope to see the Animatrix series.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 20, 2004)

*dvd*

how about nfs:underground 2???? its a damn cool game from what i hear and i would definately like to try it once before buying.but the demo's too big for download.same goes for HALO-2 and Half-Life-2.


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 20, 2004)

I want Half life 2...... can DIGIT GIVE ME????????????????


----------



## a_to_z123 (Nov 22, 2004)

Well to start with, I think most of us will like to get an *Update of Style XP as it doesn't work with WinXP SP2.*
After that you should give us loads of *StyleXP themes.* Of course you can provide them, cutting on WMP Skins.
*Firefox 1.0 PR* should be provided, as Opera doesn't support *GMail.* In fact GMail doesn't support Opera.
Maybe you can do with some _cracks._ Heh! Just kiddin!
Ahh, yes....The latest *Winamp Update 5.06* and some cool *AVS Presets.* You've never provided them, I think.
At the moment I can only think of these. If I can get something else I'd post l8er.


----------



## QuickFire (Nov 22, 2004)

> Firefox 1.0 PR should be provided



why the preview release buddy?
the final version is already out...

so, it should be Firefox 1.0


----------



## ultima (Nov 22, 2004)

Please include all the latest must have tools for the system! other than the normal essentials.

Please provide guidance/tips on having more than one OS in the system and the issues invloved in it.   
Something like ME/XP/Windows2000/Linux combinations in a single system.


----------



## naveenchandran (Nov 22, 2004)

I Like to have the 

Gnome 2.8 CVS !     (PLZ HAVE THIS!)
SuSE Linux Pro 9.2
All latest Linux Development Tools!
A Good Movie on the DVD
Any M$ Game (like AOE Trial) etc.,.,
Longhorn


----------



## DKant (Nov 22, 2004)

HL2 demo. If possible a sneak peek @HL1:Source 

I remember seeing linx to a TV vid on HL2...will post it if I get it.

Maybe u cld add that @least!


----------



## sreevirus (Nov 22, 2004)

Bomb said:
			
		

> FC3 comes in 5 CD's ? Correct me if i am wrong . How will they give all 5 ISO's ? Or a special separate DVD of Linux for JAN 2005 ?


check this site: *download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/3/i386/iso/
there'a an iso for dvd too


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 23, 2004)

nice link shall we expect this in Jan DVD issue!??


----------



## svk (Nov 25, 2004)

nfs ug - 2 , suse linux , mods and bots of popular games etc...


----------



## kaysquare (Nov 25, 2004)

pls include trials of DVDlab  www.mediachance.com
and  Adobe Encore DVD.

Suse Linux 9.2 / 9.1 professional dvd is available from ftp.suse.com. can you please put it on DVD


----------



## coolguy from mumbai (Nov 25, 2004)

if possible include full games , free softwares and freewares


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

longhorn !! i mean by transformation pack! haha


----------



## perk_bud (Nov 26, 2004)

A full vesion game like deusx or sims or driver.
longhorn -transformation
sims2 - demo if it exists 
halfllife2 -demo
nfs ug2 -demo

hilarious videos  like one u had on quake 3 !!


----------



## SouvikSinha (Nov 26, 2004)

I would be happy to see many DivX trailers from *www.divx.com/hd/?hdhtml=hdtrailers and the latest release of WinZIP, WinACE and WinRAR. Also looking forward to see a movie DVD in future.


----------



## ujjwal (Nov 26, 2004)

Please provide the Slax live cd ...


----------



## surendiran (Nov 26, 2004)

*Latest -List of s/w , games that can be included*

hi,
I like the following latest s/w , games can be included....
We want mostly free games.....

1. Cute pdf writer  with Ghostscript tools -- for printing any file to pdf
2. Mozilla Firefox 1.0 -- New latest web browser...
3. Any one of Reminder / Calendar management program (PIM) 
4. Sticky Notes -- for having notes posted in desktop.....
5. Any Free Spyware scanner (latest versions) like -   spybot search and destroy , free spyware scanner 9.2 

6. Nerdom Cert Exams 5.0 - free s/w - useful to prepare CCNA exam...
*www.download.com/Nerdom-Cert-Exams/3000-2051_4-10340873.html?tag=lst-2-6
7. Freeware -FastStone Image Viewer 1.4
8. Cliprex DVD Player Professional 1.0 -- free DVD player 
9. Google Desktop Search tool
10. Any one RSS news Reader like FeedReader , RSS Reader etc...(freewares).
11. iTunes for windows - freeware
12. Google and yahoo toolbar...
13. Desktop SMS 1.3.3  -- send SMS from ur PC -free
14. HTTrack Website Copier 3.32-2  -- freeware -for storing Website offline
15. Latest version of System Mechanic .
16. America's Army: Special Forces (Vanguard) v2.2.1 patch 
17. Deer Hunter 2005  game demo
18. Any typing tutors like Bruce's Unusual Typing Wizard 1.3 
19. ExamDiff 1.6k  -- for comparing files
20. Any Video fixing s/w like Video fixer
21. RPG Toolkit Development System 2.18 --Create your own role-playing games
22. Bubbloids 1.2b - Screensaver
23. Seaside Sunset Screensaver 1.0.0.9 - creensaver
24. Tweak UI 1.33 
25. AVG 7 Free Version
26. Anti-Virus Updates.
27. Any CD-Cataloging tools like Cd-Tree
28. Scorched3D 37.2 - free game
29. Gmail Notifier beta 
30. Ahriman's Prophecy 2.0 -free game
31. intel application accelerator --- to increase PC performance.


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 26, 2004)

perk_bud said:
			
		

> A full vesion game like deusx or sims or driver.
> longhorn -transformation
> sims2 - demo if it exists
> halfllife2 -demo
> ...



What??????   is HF2 Demo Available? :roll:


----------



## kjuvale (Nov 26, 2004)

the old games like brian lara cricket 2000 shold be included . they can be played on old compuetrs.


----------



## KHUBBU (Nov 27, 2004)

give the latest versions of all the browsers, opera, firefox. it will take 55 minutes to download one on my dialup.

plus plz include wallpapers.


----------



## KHUBBU (Nov 27, 2004)

give the latest versions of all the browsers, opera, firefox. it will take 55 minutes to download one on my dialup.

plus plz include wallpapers.


----------



## KHUBBU (Nov 27, 2004)

give the latest versions of all the browsers, opera, firefox. it will take 55 minutes to download one on my dialup.

plus plz include wallpapers.


----------



## dadhwalprince (Nov 27, 2004)

*LINUX*

 I want Complete Fedora core 2 cdc


----------



## praveen44 (Nov 27, 2004)

hi.
given that BSNL is about to roll out its broadband connections, why dont you consider giving away tools aimed specificly for broadband users. ( i know there are plenty available, but software on DIGIT is something SPECIAL.) tools like monitoring connectivity, firewalls, fileservers, torrent clients, P2P tools and lots more. Also please include a live-on DVD version of linux FC3 or Suse.


----------



## naik_jaydeep (Nov 27, 2004)

nfsug2,3dstudio max, highresolution wallpapers ,,pls dont add linux stuff any more


----------



## arun (Nov 27, 2004)

*gallery*

hey i suggest 2 dvd s full of gamez of latest 2005 games and also best of 2004 games in all genres

i think no one dislikes gamez

hmm that would be gr8 treat for thsi new year

and also i suggest digit to continue the gallery section in all months
more wall papers ,themes,skin[/img]


----------



## [flAsh] (Nov 28, 2004)

Windows Longhorn (of course Beta or better) 
and System Mechanic (latest version). 
nForce unified drivers and Forceware and Catalyst drivers as well. All latest. tons of Antivirus software with their updates


----------



## M_UKESH (Nov 28, 2004)

*JANUARY 05 SPECIAL ISSUE  BONANZA*

Please include some offers on say pendrive,DVD WRITER/PLAYER,Printers
etc.


----------



## elumalai (Nov 28, 2004)

haai,

posting after a couple of weeks, busy with my job search.  

I like to have security patches for windows OS.

pls add some good wallpapers etc.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 28, 2004)

I want GIMP latest version  ... 
And Xara X too


----------



## perk_bud (Nov 28, 2004)

@xenkatesh -
 it might be made as was the case with doom3.


----------



## elumalai (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,

Will u give a Cd or DVD full containing latest free software / games.


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 30, 2004)

elumalai said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Will u give a Cd or DVD full containing latest free software / games.



Dude they already mentioned that its CD/DVD ......


----------



## ultima (Nov 30, 2004)

Please provide options for buying either CD or DVD

Dont repeat everything wasting space.
Let the pple dont have DVD buy CD and others buy DVD.
May you can run a survey to ask as to what readers prefer with this regard


----------



## ycr007 (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd like to see Top 10 Software of 2004 across various categories like Freeware,Shareware,Trialware,Games (Big N Small)Tools,Utilites etc...


----------



## techiways (Dec 2, 2004)

*My Favs*

I would love to have the following:


1. Freeworlddialup (Pc-pc & Pc2phone) - www.freeworlddialup.com

2. Kazaa 

3.  Internet explorer patches

4. Microsoft's Virtual Drive (Can work on multiple operating system simultaneously)

5. An blockbuster Hollywood movie


----------



## techiways (Dec 2, 2004)

*Longhorn*

I would also love to have Longhorn Beta....


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Longhorn*



			
				techiways said:
			
		

> I would also love to have Longhorn Beta....



Whay???   is that available......... then why dont u provide the link


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2004)

*firefox*

How about a nice write up on how IE sucks and to why to use firefox as the primary browser and stuff like that. and by the way, why does your start page open up in Internet Explorer even though my browser is set to firefox?


----------



## vysakh (Dec 2, 2004)

*how abt hmm.....*

i dont know if this was given before or will ever be given 
still....
how about the original CD of COUNTERSTRIKE
plzzz


----------



## ujjwal (Dec 2, 2004)

Agree with vysakh... counterstrike will be nice esp as CS Source is out.


----------



## vysakh (Dec 2, 2004)

ujjwal said:
			
		

> Agree with vysakh... counterstrike will be nice esp as CS Source is out.



thanx 
and i need more support


----------



## ycr007 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Raises Hand*

Me too for CS.......


----------



## sreevirus (Dec 2, 2004)

TechSmith Camtasia Studio 2.1
TechSmith SnagIt 7.1.2
OpenOffice.org 1.1.3
GIMP 2.2 final (if released)


----------



## imprince (Dec 2, 2004)

sreevirus said:
			
		

> how abt fc3 or suse 9.3 live-on-dvd or gentoo 2004.3


r u serious about fedora core 3

Sir i want Some good e-books for Fedora core 2
and some for troubleshooting LAPTOP


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey...
How abt 
*
Dragon Speech Recgnition Full Version &

ANY full Game....(( best bet wud be HL2....(....else Painkiller...farcry....))

Nd a Case of CHILLED BEEEER!!!!
Chheers!  *


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 3, 2004)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> Hey...
> How abt
> *
> Dragon Speech Recgnition Full Version &
> ...


Chheeeeerrrsss.........


----------



## slask (Dec 3, 2004)

*zonealarm updates*

plz carry the latest zonealarm firewall and antivirus updates!


----------



## jagjitnatt (Dec 3, 2004)

*DIGIT DVD Contents*

I want to see the latest versions of install shield premium ie. 10.5on the DIGIT DVD.
Just a 500MB Download.


----------



## jagjitnatt (Dec 3, 2004)

How about a DVD-RW Drive instead of a DVD ROM.
Will be drooling.
Won't it be?


----------



## vysakh (Dec 3, 2004)

50 votes in favour of this, then please take a +ve action
plzzzzzzz


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10898


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah admins..... plzzz response....


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 4, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmm..................
I want:
 Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 2004
 Macromedia Flash MX 2004
OR
 Macromedia Studioworks 
{Trials}
Partition Magic Pro 8
 Diskeeper 9
 Mandrake Linux/Fedora core 3
 A hell lot Firefox extensions


----------



## arunmvishnu (Dec 4, 2004)

*Lstest Updates Frm Microsoft*

hi,  Plse try to include latest microsoft updates like msn messenger7 beta. Also windows xp themes, plus updates. 
       And try to include trials of windows editions and office products.


----------



## arunmvishnu (Dec 4, 2004)

*Good,*

include longhorn and other latest trials and betas from microsoft.
Also Fedora core.


----------



## Byte (Dec 4, 2004)

*Hmm*

Space is a major concern this issue. We are packing in lots of goodies!

Longhorn - can't do, it isn't even beta yet
Firefox vs IE - check out the Dec issue 

As for the rest, would love to tell you what we are including but can't...


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 4, 2004)

plz stop putting in the iso medkit.

and wht abt some movies?
u gave away ICEAGE last year.


----------



## vysakh (Dec 4, 2004)

ya how abt hmmmmm
any new blockbusters


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 4, 2004)

vysakh said:
			
		

> ya how abt hmmmmm
> any new blockbusters


What like... Veerrr Zaraaaa..


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: LINUX*



			
				dadhwalprince said:
			
		

> I want Complete Fedora core 2 cdc




Hey dadhwal, keep urself updated its FC 3 now... But still I support ur good demand of fedora core 3.... Its full installation is 5 cds

Or we could have debian woody its 7cds + 2cds update....

Edit: I forgot to add any of the folowing:

 Special New Year edition containing *NFS UG2* FULL VERSION

 *FIFA 2005* FULL VERSION

 *GTA SAN ANDREAS* FULL VERSION


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Dec 4, 2004)

*consider*



			
				hard_rock said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmm..................
> I want:
> Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 2004
> Macromedia Flash MX 2004
> ...




*I think we should give a lot of considerations to the excellent and wonderful suggestions by hard_rock, keep it up... *


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Dec 4, 2004)

how about halo-2 review??? the game rocks and i would love to have a rocking review ny u guys.also a half life-2 demo would be simply gr8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wizard_with_a_wand (Dec 5, 2004)

*SP2 Will Be coooooooool..!!*

Windows Sp2 will be cool..!!  

What abt...e-books on multimedia...


----------



## Muad'dib (Dec 5, 2004)

FINAL FANTASY 8/ SOME PRETTY COLL FREEGAMES R AVAILABLE AT MEGAGAMES.COM and ABANDONIA.COM. BUT PLEASE FOR GODS SAKE GIVE ME FINAL FANTASY 8


----------



## bharat_r (Dec 5, 2004)

Some good tutorials (in pdf or video tutorials)
of *3ds Max 7
    Visual Basic
    Flash *
It would be very very useful

thanks


----------



## saud_khan (Dec 6, 2004)

plz include m$ virtual machine, latest distro of knoppix and some cool wallpapers of actresses  .............hmmmmmmmmmmmmm........yup..........thats it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Byte (Dec 6, 2004)

frederick_benny_digit said:
			
		

> how about halo-2 review??? the game rocks and i would love to have a rocking review ny u guys.also a half life-2 demo would be simply gr8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yup! Halo 2 is great! BUT Half-Life 2 circle-strafes the game and crowbars it to death. An apples vs oranges comparison for sure but HL2 is an amazing game people, pls play it asap! 

As for the HL2 demo - we will definitely ship it as soon as it is out, which is to say, it isn't out yet. And the poster who wanted FULL VERSIONs of San Andreas (PS2 only for now), FIFA 2005, and NFS UG2 should note that this is just not possible. The demos for FIFA and NFS UG2 however are on the Digit Dec 2004 DVD.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 6, 2004)

As newstand digit buyers we have to buy the 'kabaab mein haddi' BRITANNICA   

i already own brittanica 2004 , encarta 2005   


Well if Digit wod still stick with the present cardboard pack for the mag, most readers wont knw the contents of the cd/dvd. Digit wod have to reconsider it coz readers buy it if they like the content of cd/dvd primarily.
not everyone is a forum-membur and not everyone checks the website for the latest issue.

So i hope that the completely covered cardboard pack is not continued hence-forth .


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

i need mysql .


----------



## flashweb (Dec 9, 2004)

Fedora C3
CentOS


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 9, 2004)

I want all need for speed demo like need for speed underground and need for speed hot pursuit

thanks


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 9, 2004)

I want Solaris 10 ...

Raaabo .. this is the best best "distro" if you are going to add ... Common wilya ..


----------



## Muad'dib (Dec 9, 2004)

FINAL FANTASY 8 FINAL FANTASY 8 FINAL FANTASY 8 FINAL FANTASY 8 FINAL FANTASY 8 FINAL FANTASY 8 FINAL FANTASY 8 FINAL FANTASY 8 FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8FINAL FANTASY 8 


             Plus all forum users, if u liked Ragnarok, check out this AWESOME free open source MMORPG at theuniveral.net. Its only a 5.3mb download. and the game is AWESOME[/b]


----------



## arunmvishnu (Dec 9, 2004)

*2005 Digit*

We need MS Photostory 3  , movie maker2, Sims2  , fedora 3core   full.
*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/default.mspx
*www.geocities.com/arunmvishnu/mainpage.htm


----------



## sabumd (Dec 10, 2004)

*January DVD*

Hi
Please include latest versions of softwares..NOT old versions like Knoppix 3.3 in one of the last issues, when version 3.6 was available for download.

So why not a bootable DVD with knoppix :roll: 

Sabu


----------



## vysakh (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: SP2 Will Be coooooooool..!!*



			
				wizard_with_a_wand said:
			
		

> Windows Sp2 will be cool..!!


already given in sept issue


----------



## deepaknal (Dec 11, 2004)

Hai!.I am new here but couldnt resist making a request.Can you please please plzplzzzzzzzzzzplzzzzzzzzzzzplzzzzzzzzz Give Microsoft Entertainment Packs? I am personally sure that many would enjoy it more than some Big games.Can you?.DIGIT cna you plz include it in any of your future DVD/CD? And if any one is reading this ,can you tell me where i can get it?

Many thanks


----------



## busyanuj (Dec 13, 2004)

Another vote for *Solaris 10*


----------



## ultima (Dec 13, 2004)

I also suggest Solaris 10    

And please include useful tools from the following site

*www.tunexp.com/download/

All tools can be included, as they are very small.
Hope to see these in Jan CD/DVD.    8)


----------



## chandra1212 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Ideas for Digit Jan 2005..!*

Hi All...

Here's my list of ideas for the upcoming Digit. I am not very much worried about the Tech things that should appear on Digit 'coz it is always too good. Whatz important is the Software section shouldnt get hit.

First, 2 DVD's for subscribers and the usual combo for others. Or, 1 9GB DVD alone if that is cost effective.

I would like to provide the System Related Software stuff that could find a place in Jan edition of Digit.

Software (Half):
1.  Win 2k Service Packs
2.  Win XP Service Packs
3.  Office XP Service Packs.
4.  nVidia Chipset drivers (98/2k/XP/Linux)
5.  VIA Chipset drivers (98/2k/XP/Linux)
6.  nVidia Display Drivers (98/2K/XP/Linux)
7.  ATI Display Drivers (98/2K/XP/Linux)
8.  VB/Java Latest Runtime Files
9.  ACE/KLite Mega Codec Pack FULL
10. XTeq Pro (or) Tweak XP (or) Win XP Manager (or) Any of the BEST     Windows tweaking tool ever available.

I know all you have to do is look at DVD's for the past 6 or 7 months to find all these, but we would like to have THE ONE DVD of JAN that literally makes the 2004 CD/DVD collections a HISTORY..!!

Things to skip ONLY FOR THE JAN ISSUE, NOT ALWAYS:
1.  Digit Archive section, which can always make a comeback from Feb.
2.  PDF and other books.
3.  More of utility software rather than one BIG Photoshop or something of that sort.
4.  Also more of smaller games from POP CAP or GAMEHOUSE rather than FULL versions of two games that eat up precious space.

Hope this helps and at the least, some of the ideas are implemented.

Thanks for reading.
Chandra.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 14, 2004)

Ohhh myyyyy Gooood~~!!
chandra u dont want big goood games...???
nd r in favor of putting sum freeware games which can be easily 
nd quickly downloaded from the net????

 8) dats not gud....!!
 8) dats not fair....!!
 8) many ppl wont like this...!!
 8) there is a HUGE fan following for games,...!!

 iam waiting for a lovely full game~!!!!


----------



## naveenchandran (Dec 14, 2004)

Microsoft's Longhorn Is still in Alpha Stage!

Plz do provide GNOME 2.8  It would be helpful for Developers as well as me and u too ( Increased Sales )


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2004)

*I'm late*

I guess I'm too late, but what the hell, maybe in the feb issue.

Well here's my big request which should make up for the dissapointment that the dec issue was. 

I want an Apple iMac Poster. Please please please. I want to stick it on my locker and pray to it every night. I'll say good night to my iMac cause I can't afford a real one. Maybe my parents will see my grief and buy me the real thing. Please please please...

Milind


----------



## chandra1212 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Why no Big games?*

Hi "grinning_devil"...

What I suggested was for the Dec issue alone? Its like this...

It should be one issue that has the ultimate necessities for Windows or Linux like Patches, Essentials, etc.

With this Dec CD/DVD pack in your hand which comes at the time of beginning a NEW YEAR, you should literally forget the past issues and gift or throw them all away...

So, the BIG games CAN wait one month. Also, many people do not have the dream config needed to play them "very well." Thats important factor when marketing a mag issue that reaches to all and sundry..!

Please add one more thing...NEW YEAR "DIGITAL SWEETS" A.K.A MOUTH-WATERING SUBSCRIPTION OFFERS.

Thanks for reading.
Chandra.


----------



## sms_solver (Dec 15, 2004)

As I have heard Sun Solaris 10 is going to be free from Jan 2005. Why don't you guys include it in Jan issue if not possible then Feb issue

Other things I like to see are
-> Skins for Maxthon, Opera, Firefox
-> Some really enjoyable games (Funzone) which are free, not sharewares
-> Tutorials on anything flash, photoshop
-> Motherboard and graphics card latest drivers


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 16, 2004)

...nyone know what chip is offering in the month of jan?????
lets see who scores!!!


----------



## Thor (Dec 16, 2004)

*Medkit ISo*

How abt expansion pack for Rise of Nation :Thrones and Patriot?
annd a really workable version of the medkit iso.
Why does the iso when burned to cd and on attempt to boot from it says that full freedos is not there and insert other diskettes ? Why not the CD ROM gets recognised?
--------------------------


----------



## arunmvishnu (Dec 20, 2004)

*AVG*

Please try to include AVG7 free and all its updates.
*free.grisoft.com/softw/70free/setup/avg70free_296a409.exe


----------



## rohandhruva (Dec 21, 2004)

*Knoppix 3.7*

Hi,

Please give us Knoppix 3.7 public release or Gentoo latest?
Can you, or am i too late?

Rohan.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 21, 2004)

i want Norton Internet security 2005.....

its free to download but we dont have that fast connection to do it


----------



## Mehul115 (Dec 22, 2004)

*[By Demand] January 2005 Digit DVD / CD :: Adobe Reader 7*

Please include Adobe Reader 7 instead of Adobe Reader 6.
It is available at 
*www.majorgeeks.com/
size : 20MB


----------



## viveksilla (Dec 22, 2004)

I would prefer the latest Adobe Studio containing Adobe Photoshop and all other softwares. Even Maya may be included since it is a special new year edition. Many other christmas and newyear wallpapers and themes may also be included. Some tips regarding fine tuning the system and also some hacking and cracking tips may be included and if possible some s/ws for hacing and cracking may be included.


----------



## geek_rohit (Dec 25, 2004)

*Some gallery stuff!!*

I know i'm too late for Jan CD, but what the heck, take it for Feb. 

I would like some themes from topthemes.com, it has some cool collection of latest themes, including The Incredibles, Shark Tale and many more. 

Besides you can include Rise of Nations Thrones & Patriots Demo.

And please make some wallpapers from indiafm's top monthly pics a regular inclusion.


----------



## imprince (Dec 25, 2004)

i m waiting some good data recovery full version softwares ... (partion recovery )


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 26, 2004)

I want demos of racing games
also want demo for need for speed underground
and need for speed hot pursuit


Thanks


----------

